# Guests And Spiders



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

I've seen threads started by "anonymous". How do you do that?

I just went to the Quick links button and clicked "Who's Online". On the list, there were "Yahoo! Slurp Spiders" and "Google Spiders". What are they?


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

I believe that they a 'feelers' sent out by search engines to find new stuff to put into searches.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Hakukani is right about the search engine spiders.
I am not sure what do you mean by "anonymous"? I what context?


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

Do you think you were reading one of the only two posts made by our member, Anonymous1?


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

The user name is anonymous. The font is black and smaller than the normal blue font of MY username, Yamahaaltoplayer.


----------



## pkreli (May 27, 2008)

Yes indeed I have seen some posts made by anonymous users. I just thought the forum might have allowed anonymous users to post at some in the past (didn't check the date on the said posts). And no, the posts were not by 'Anonymous1'.


----------



## monzamess (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's an example (yes it's an old thread, thanks Google):

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=3292


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks monzamess, that's what I was talking about.


----------



## DavidW (May 30, 2007)

Maybe a post from a deleted user account?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

pkreli said:


> Yes indeed I have seen some posts made by anonymous users. I just thought the forum might have allowed anonymous users to post at some in the past (didn't check the date on the said posts). And no, the posts were not by 'Anonymous1'.


To post one has to be registered.

Some of the older inactive accounts have been deleted, e.g. when the member does not have a valid email address.

I believe that earlier forum sw version labeled the poster as "anonymous" as described above. The current version retains the user name, but no user profile. This means that the member is no more reachable via SOTW Forum.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

You mean like "StepOnIt" on this page? http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=23638&page=7


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> You mean like "StepOnIt" on this page? http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=23638&page=7


Exactly.


----------

